# adding navigation to MMI system



## myoldmetal (Aug 7, 2007)

So I just picked up pa CPO 2007 Q7, and it has the MMI system but doesnt have navigation. the cradle and wiring for navi are all there, so I wanna add it. does anyone know if I can use a navi box out of any Audi of the same vintage if I grab one from a junk yard?


----------



## aeroforce1 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: adding navigation to MMI system (myoldmetal)*

yes..you can retrofit nav. on 3.6 Premium's if it has all the MMI buttons.
Check with the Audi parts department as well.
I've heard the cost of factory Nav systems has come down a bit in the last few years.


----------



## myoldmetal (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: adding navigation to MMI system (aeroforce1)*

Ausi parts is telling me around a grand for a box.....i was hoping to buy one used from a wrecking yard but Im not sure what other models cross over with the same nav box?


----------



## aeroforce1 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: adding navigation to MMI system (myoldmetal)*

Be careful about buying used electronics - labor eats you up when you have problems.
Q7's and A6's should have the same box. You might even find one off ebay or one of the Audi forums.


----------



## myoldmetal (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: adding navigation to MMI system (aeroforce1)*

yes Im looking for a used one if possible, as $12-1400 for a new one is not in the budget! Thanks for the advice


----------

